
Pay least, board last on BA - leonagano
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42052743
======
zeroz
Can anybody explain to me why 'boarding first' is a desirable thing? I know,
good hand luggage space is a limited resource and therefore being one of the
first improves your chances of finding a good place for your suitcase directly
above your seat. Nevertheless not enough reason for me to stand in queue for
hours. With >1.90m I prefer to chill up to the last minute in the boarding
area with enough space for my legs. Later I have to sit long enough. Are there
any other reasons I missed so far?

~~~
NedIsakoff
For non cattle class: comfy seat, drinks, hot stewardesses

For cattle class: carry on bin space

